# You might be obsessed with hedgehogs if...



## JulieAnne

You rearrange your ENTIRE room (and get rid of furniture) so you can build your hedgehogs a new, bigger, better cage..




post your own


----------



## YourSoJelly

1.You buy an app for the hedgehog forum!
2. You spend all your waking moments thinking about hedgehogs.
3. Your daydreams consist of planning out money situations to afford the initial costs of a hedgie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sklock65

You spend more on building his cage and making fleece liners than you did on him.

You get beyond excited to see everyone's photos posted in the Facebook hedgehog happenings group.

You get excited when a friend or coworker asks how your hedgie is doing.

You get more excited than you should about things with hedgies on them (somehow my apartment has a growing collection of hedgehog things...).

You day dream about being about to just stay home and cuddle w hedgie all day instead of go to work.

You get super excited when hedgie splats on your lap and the cell phone camera is within reach.

Those are just off the top of my head...I'm sure I could come up with a ton more...haha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulieAnne

Oh my gosh these are great!!!! AND SO TRUE!!!

Your hedgehog hadn't run on her wheel in 2 nights.. and then you wake up to see poop on her wheel on day 3 and RUN to your moms room yelling "THERE'S POOP ON HER WHEEL!!! SHE POOPED ON HER WHEEL!"


----------



## abbys

When your co-workers are telling stories about something their kids did, you chime in with a comparison to your hedgehog. "Oh my gosh, Pig makes that same grumpy face when I try to feed him peas, too!"


----------



## Lilysmommy

You continue to stalk a hedgehog forum when you don't own one and anxiously await the day you can have quillbabies again. :lol:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

You check your hedgies thermometer every 5 minutes

You worry about if your baby is OK while your not at home

You fear the colder months of the year, especially December and January 

You post tons of pictures of your hedgie on the internet

You can't imagine your life without a hedgie in it

And that's all I got


----------



## AlexONeil

When your hedgehog has a higher quality diet than you do.

When finding quills in the sheets, towels, and carpet is no longer a surprise, but an expected event.

When taking your hedgie outside is the highlight of your day.

When your family refers to you as the "crazy hedgehog lady". 

More to come...


----------



## verucacherry

-When you realize your hedgehog gets way more pampered than you've ever been.

-When your last 10 transactions on Etsy were hedgehog related.

-When you have not one, not two, but three pairs of socks with hedgehog designs on them...and all three pair were given to you by friends...and they're starting to find hedgehog related kitchen items to gift you as well.

-You remember to fill up and turn on the humidifier in your hedgie's room daily, but as for the one in your bedroom...


----------



## JulieAnne

You work your school schedule around your hedgehog routine


----------



## YourSoJelly

You constantly talk about hedgehogs to your friends...when you don't even have a hedgehog yet.


----------



## cavalcante

You find yourself constantly talking about and observing poop.


----------



## abbys

cavalcante said:


> You find yourself constantly talking about and observing poop.


Oh my gosh, this! So much this!!


----------



## Stellara

Your bedroom no longer has your bed in it because it's been turned into the "hedgehog room"

over 90% of the pictures on your phone are of hedgehogs


----------



## Stellara

I forgot one more

You might be obsessed with hedgehogs if... almost all of your dreams are hedgehog related or have hedgehog appearances in them


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog

When you give your hedgie the bed and you sleep on the floor. ;_;


----------



## JulieAnne

Haha! These are great guys! Good to know I'm not alone 

Keep 'em comin'!!!!


----------



## silverbell_angel

Oh, most of these are so true!!! 


You got air conditioner unit install in your house just so you can better monitor the temperature in summer time for your hedgies!


----------



## JulieAnne

You check HHC before email, facebook, twitter, instagram, tumblr and whatever other accounts you may have.

You look at all the hedgehog instagram accounts you follow before your actual friends.


----------



## leetle

This used to be my dining room. LOL


----------



## MochiAndMe

Every time you get in the car with someone, you talk about hedgehogs since you know they can't escape talking about them for the 100th time that day.

For Christmas/birthdays/gift giving holidays, you ask for toys for your hedgehog, not stuff for yourself.


----------



## love2shop54321

When you spend hours clicking on all 70+ links to breeder websites just to see more hedgie pictures.When you search all of your favorite crafting websites for hedgehog fabrics & patterns. When you daydream about cage setups & how to make an enclosed loft/ramp. When you check your breeders facebook page 10 times each day to see if there are any new updates.
Hello, my name is Rebekah and I am a hedgehog addict.... & I don't even have one yet.


----------



## JulieAnne

Lol!


----------



## JessHog613

Your wedding cake toppers were hedgehogs

You have hedehog related stickers on your car

You play/own more than one sonic game

Your customers remember you as the hedgehog lady (I work retail)


----------



## JulieAnne

Awww the cake toppers!!! need pictures!


----------



## sklock65

I second that...NEED...PICTURES...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

JessHog613 said:


> You play/own more than one sonic game


Totally me. I have like every Sonic game there is!


----------



## bugster

~You see something in a store that is hedgehog related, and you HAVE to buy it. EVERY single time! 
~You make your hedgehog's cage perfect. (Even if something is off 1 cm., it has to be fixed)
~You look on this website every day you can.


----------



## JulieAnne

Bugster- I love your quote at in your signature!!! SO true!


----------



## YourSoJelly

You start makin liners for your hedgehog...when our haven't even ask your parent yet. >.>

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulieAnne

You follow the "#hedgehog" hashtag on instagram and offer people advise, even if they didn't ask for it (I frequently give people VVH etsy account so they can get rid of their silent spinners. or just tell them to come here lol).


----------



## bugster

JulieAnne said:


> Bugster- I love your quote at in your signature!!! SO true!


Thanks JulieAnne!


----------



## silverbell_angel

Your first tattoo is that of hedgehogs.

Family pictures have hedgehogs in them.


----------



## JulieAnne

Ohh can we see a picture of the tat?


----------



## silverbell_angel

JulieAnne said:


> Ohh can we see a picture of the tat?


I will try to post a pic. Need to upload pic somewhere first, wish it was easier like fb. :wink:


----------



## AlexONeil

When your phone has pictures of other people's hedgehogs.

When your roommate asks you, seriously, how you can tell the difference between Biddy the hedgehog, and any other hedgie.

When you know your favorite breeders herds like the back of your hand.


----------



## JulieAnne

...people you barely know call your best friend to have him message you about a hedgehog for sale by a women who "clearly knows nothing about hedgehogs" on a Facebook Garage Sale (resulting in me getting Ivy lol)

...your family/friends will text/FB message/call you about the ADORABLE new pictures various breeders (...Moxieberry...) posted on FB, as they have all liked the Volcano View Hedgehog's page or see the pictures when you share/like/gush over them.


----------



## Tom

> I will try to post a pic. Need to upload pic somewhere first, wish it was easier like fb.


You can right click the picture on facebook and click copy image URL 

You might be obsessed with Hedgehogs if you think about ways to hide the bed in your spare bedroom (such as trying to fit it in the closet (didn't work)) just to make the whole room one huge cage.


----------



## JulieAnne

...if out of the last 25 Facebook notifications you revieved, only 3 of which were NOT hedgehog related....... (seriously, I counted...)


----------



## Mel_W

You still look up hedgehogs 24/7 even though you know everything you need to know about owning one.

If you start random conversations about hedgehogs with your friends or family.

If you take photos everyday of your hedgehogs.

If you look up on Google Images pictures of hedgehogs.

If you see a hedgehog on anything you just have to have it.

If treat your hedgehog like royalty and buy anything for it.


----------



## redhead38

If you spend all day at work looking on the forums so you can get things just right...and get WAY behind with your paperwork!!


----------



## Tom

If you accidentally change your last name on an official document to "Hedgehog" because you can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## JulieAnne

LOL you put your last name as "hedgehog"???


----------



## Tom

Yep! My last name starts and ends the same way as Hedgehog. (Herzog) so I accidentally wrote it down wrong


----------



## MochiAndMe

When someone tries to wake you up, you roll up in a ball and hiss. (It didn't work...I think I need to grow some quills.)


----------



## Matthew

You set up his cage at a point where you can see all the cute little things he does while your trying to go to sleep, if he's sleeping, or if hes playing!!! I'm such a stalker on my baby!


----------



## JulieAnne

OK, Tom, I think you get the prize LOL!

MochiandMe- I TOTALLY SHOULD DO THAT!

Matthew- guilty....

Keep em comin!


----------



## MochiAndMe

You memorize Parry Gripp's hedgehog songs.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

You bring your hedgehog's wheel in to colour-match when buying paint.

(Hey, he lives here, too! I might as well accommodate his style when updating the interior design of the living room, and paint the coffee-table to coordinate...)


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Totally me. I have like every Sonic game there is!


Me too!


----------



## ZeeMartin

Tom said:


> Yep! My last name starts and ends the same way as Hedgehog. (Herzog) so I accidentally wrote it down wrong


 Ding ding ding ding! I think that one wins :lol:
That's totally awesome, I love it :lol:


----------



## ZeeMartin

...when you find yourself in walmart or home depot examining odd objects and thinking ... "I wonder if that has a hedgehog application... "


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Zee: I've gone on special expeditions to browse hardware, storage, surplus, and fabric stores, just to browse for hedgie-home inspirations...


----------



## MochiAndMe

You can predict when your hedgie's going to pee/poop minutes before they do. (I have saved several people from getting peed/pooped on.)


----------



## whatisamegan

Stellara said:


> I forgot one more
> 
> You might be obsessed with hedgehogs if... almost all of your dreams are hedgehog related or have hedgehog appearances in them


This was me for three nights in a row. After the third night I went and bought my hedgie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverbell_angel

JulieAnne said:


> Ohh can we see a picture of the tat?


Hey Julie,

Hopefully this link work, here's the tattoo I got. It was design by a very talented young lady who I met through Hedgehog forums:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151542847075887&set=gm.567625599967111&type=1&theater


----------



## ensnared

..you refresh your breeder's page 20 times a day when you wake up, during the day, and before you sleep to see if she has updated the page of her available babies and their photos

..you refresh amazon and other tracking websites 20 times a day when you wake up, during the day, and before you sleep to see when your hedgehog related supplies will arrive, and which part of the state they are at now (even though they already provide a pretty accurate estimation!)


----------



## MartinAndMe

I refer to Martin in conversation like he's my child...anyone else?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

...if you slowly replace all lightbulbs in the house with lower and lower and lower wattage. 30W? Is that a thing? We should downgrade; only fair to make things as dim as possible at night for the tiny friend...


----------



## Dedalus

You send everyone you know pictures of your hedgehog tubing, fully expecting them to squee.


----------



## deftones

You have accepted and are used to stepping on quills stuck in the carpet :[


----------



## I<3Hejji

You own night vision goggles, for the sole purpose of watching your hedgehog play at night


----------



## SpikeMoose

You can't decide on all new fleece things, or new Carolina Storm Express wheels for your whole herd as a gift for your birthday... And when people remind you it's YOUR birthday not their's you don't see their point 

When the children at the library run to your desk and ask to see more pictures of your "babies"...

When there is ALWAYS a quill waiting to stab you in your freshly vacuumed floor...

When you buy new sweatshirts because they have a good snuggling pocket...

When you see people "wearing" there human babies in a store and feel a stab of envy...

When your other hip young friends nightlife photos are of them out dancing, yours are from that time you got to borrow a nightvision camera to watch the hedgies nighttime habits...

yeah, I could go on and on! hehe!


----------



## deftones

you sing along to songs on the radio subing the lyrics with words like "hedgie" and your pets name.

They see me wheelin'.. they hatin.. tryin to catch me riddin hedgie


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

...if targeted ads based on your browsing history are entirely for thermostats.


----------



## MochiAndMe

For those young hedgie parents who are in school (like me): You have done multiple projects/papers on hedgehogs. Or you mention them as often as possible during a project/essay.


----------



## AleishaMarie

When you spend all your spare time at work reading on the forums just to see others' experiences with their hedgies!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz

. . . you check your Hedgehog central account the minute class lets out (before you check that voicemail from the scholarship office).


----------



## SiouxzieKinz

I love the YouTube links. I'd actually shared one on Facebook to my mom (the World's Greatest Mom). To read these make me truly smile. 

I'm already obsessed and I'm not a hedgie mommy yet. 

I have one that I'm finding lately: you might be obsessed if your quilt store purchases are all of fabric that contains hedgehogs - perfect for that next sleep sack project.


----------



## deftones

You cant fall asleep until you hear the pitter patter of little feet on their wheel.


----------



## raurora

... when you find yourself showing pictures of your hedige to random people even though they probably dont want to see them

JK of course they do


----------



## raurora

instead of working on the multiple papers and presentations you have due soon, you are online looking at cages that you do not have the room for, and cant afford anyway


----------



## Haley&Henry

When being away from home consists of:
1. Buying things for your hedgehog 
and 
2. Anxiously awaiting play time with him.


----------



## Beloved Doll

I don't know if anyone posted these or not but here's what came to my mind:

...if you decorate your hedgehog's cage to look like a house, with a fence, mailbox and everything.

...if you have your hedgehog wear costumes for Halloween.

...if you bring you hedgehog(s) to all family gatherings (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc).

...if you start a business and have at least a portion of it dedicated to making hedgehog themed stuff for people or stuff for hedgehogs.

...if you hear someone say the word "hog" and you immediately think "hedgehog."

...if you put images of hedgehogs all over your walls.

...if you spend hours at a time watching hedgehog videos on youtube.

...if you want to start a comic series based on hedgehogs.

...if you want to or already have written a book about hedgehogs.

...if you discover some parts of your personality matches that of a hedgehog (ie, you feel like curling up in a ball when people bother you, you're more active at night, etc).

...if you put hedgehogs on higher priority than any other species of critter.

...if your spouse / SO thinks you have too many.

...if you want to have your boyfriend / husband spike his hair and enter a "Do you look like your pet?" contest with your hedgehog(s).

...if everyone in the house has to ask you if there is a hedgehog in the towel when they see a towel laying around somewhere.

...if your hedgehog has you wrapped around it's little paw and can get you to give it whatever it wants whenever it wants and you don't feel anything is wrong with this picture.

...if you role play as your hedgehogs with other hedgehog owners-I mean slaves.

Just for the record, I am guilty of most of these.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

When you pull out pictures of your hedgies to show people you have only known for 20 seconds

When at work all your co workers all ask about your hedgies before the day starts

when you send your co workers and bosses pictures of your hedgies

when you hedgie collection multiplies because you cant just have one!!!

when your whole schedule is moved around to ensure your hedgies get daily cuddles


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

When you check them out during the day to see if they're sleeping in a funny position so you can take photos


----------



## Dtmcewen

....If you named your hedgehog from a dream you had.. lol
....youtube videos ALL DAY about what hedgies do!


----------



## Haley

Your whole family might be obsessed with Hedgehogs if your kids say...

I don't really care if everything under the Christmas tree is for Princess P.


----------



## Dread_Faerie

When you go to the cinema and wonder what is missing - its the little warm bundle on your lap

When you collect all the quills from your blanket/top/surface to save them from getting somewhere that you can stand on


----------



## Haley

...you find yourself researching what bugs are common in Central Africa and then researching the protein/fat/fiber averages for those bugs.

...you decide you really need to read the Merck Veterinary Manual section on Hedgehogs.


----------



## lilythehedgie

MochiAndMe said:


> You memorize Parry Gripp's hedgehog songs.


Boogie Boogie Hedgehog is actually what made me start wanting a hedgehog  After I saw that video I immediately began researching them.

...if you always say "I have a pet hedgehog" during get to know you games.

...if you keep a picture of your hedgie as the backround on your computer/phone simply so people will ask about it.

...if you see something randomly in a store and think "I bet that would be a good hedgehog toy."


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

If you set work-deadlines (or homecomings from outings) such that you always have time to wait impatiently for your small friend to wake up (or until it's late enough to wake him up at a decent hour).


----------



## Beloved Doll

...if your facebook friends are always posting pictures of hedgehogs on your profile because they know you love hedgehogs so much.


----------



## lilythehedgie

...if the first thing your friends say when they come over is "Can we see your hedgehog?"


----------



## raurora

When you ordered a custom Iphone case that has a picture of your hedgehog on top, with a picture of your relationship below

when you hedgehogs age comes before an anniversary announcement on your FB status

when all your professors ask if you brought him to class today


----------



## JulieAnne

When you walk through a store and see a sweat shirt with a pocket in front and say "ohh that would be a great hedgehog sweat shirt".... and you sister looks at you like you're crazy.


----------



## deftones

You wake up early before the alarm and go to work, only to realize you never shut the alarm off. You then drive all the way back home to turn it off so your hedgehog is not disturbed while sleeping while you are gone....

Yes I did that.


----------

